# What cities are known to have pontiled druggist bottles?



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

I am curious what places had pontiled druggist bottles.  I know the major cities had them but what others?  How many states have at least one?  I have some from NY, NJ, PA, VA, WVA, OH, IL, MO, KY, AL as part of my 50 state druggist collection.  I will start posting some pictures.  Feel free to post pictures of ones you have or have seen.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

Most of the states that were states at the time had some.
 You probably wont find ones from places like WV since it would have been VA at the time.
 For instance I think there were only 33 states in 1860 around the time the use of punty rods was coming to an end.
 If you have a particular state in mind I may be able to tell you if there were pontil age medicines from there.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

off the top of my head I cant think of any from states like Florida, Texas, Minnesota.
 Probably some others if I think harder.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, my "WV" is actually embossed VA.  I have a pontiled Laughlins & Bushfield Druggist from Wheeling, VA.  Since Wheeling is in present day West Virginia I group it there.  I wonder what the earliest druggist is actually embossed with West Virginia?   I would love to learn more about any druggist from Indiana, Michigan, Wisconsin, Florida or Mississippi.  I imagine all states east of those should have some.  I know west of the Mississippi, Missouri has many from St. Louis.  I suppose California might have some.  Are there any other states West of the Mississippi that have any?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

There actually is at least one pontil medicine from Wis.  An UNCLE SAMS COUGH SYRUP  from OCONOMOWOC, WIS.  ...jeez what a town name..  Not a druggist though.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

All the Wheeling meds I can think of are embossed VA if they are pontil marked and WVA if they are smooth based. Since WVA was separated in 1863 that gives of a good indication  of when empontilling was discontinued on medicines for those glass factories (probably Pittsburgh)

 I can think of at least a few pontilled meds embossed Miss ...
 DR L C GLOVER & BRO   LIVER MEDICINE  MEMPHIS TENN  ABERDEEN MISS.
 LIMCRICK'S GREAT MASTER OF PAIN RODNEY MISS
 There are probably a few druggists but I mostly track patent medicines.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 12, 2012)

Can it be from a known druggist, with only his name embossed? Does it need to say druggist/pharmacist/chemist/apothecary, etc...?
 Bill


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

DR OWENS LONDON HORSE LINAMENT is from CLARKSTON MICHIGAN. Michigan pontils are rare. 
 Not many from California either , some from Sacramento and SF if I remember right.

 There was probably plenty of label only western pontil meds but not a lot of embossed ones.
 If they were going to ship a bottle west it might as well be full to start with I guess.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

Drs Mcdonald & Levy Liquid extract of Manzanita Sacramento city California, all onna  flat oval shaped bottle smaller than a Jake witha cool small blowpipe pontil.......


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a good question.  It seems many collectors like to categorize what they collect further than the main categories.  Personally, I like to try to acquire druggist embossed with druggist/pharmacist/chemist/apothecary, etc... AND have a city and state.  I also prefer that they be ones that are either: having a  graphic, in color or are older (territory, smooth base or pontiled).  I tend to avoid obvious medicines a druggist made unless they have druggist etc embossed.  Therefore I do collect Wilder Bitters.  I also mostly avoid drug company bottle as to me they tend to be more medicines.  This may be an odd distinction as a regular druggist carried a medicine too.   I also collect pontiled sodas so love when one has druggist on it.

 For my original question on pontiled druggist I leave to open as far as the embossing.  If not marked  â€œdruggistâ€ it should come from a known druggist or is in a typical druggist shape (that is harder with bottles of this age).  I still count my pontiled GEORGE COSTER MOBILE bottle as a Druggist as this was an early Mobile druggist located on Dauphin street.  

 Mainly I wanted to see some of the excellent pontiled druggist that must be floating around and make sure my pontiled druggist wish list is accurate.  If there are no known Arkansas pontiled druggist, no need to keep looking for one.  Then again one never knows what some digger will turn upâ€¦ 

 Oh, I forgot about bottles embossed "Dr.".  Sometimes those tend to be prescription medicine type bottles, other times more patent medicine.  Go ahead and include them.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

When I get home I will start taking pictures of mine and posting them.  It might take me a while to post them but I will get to them eventually.  I have seen some great pictures of druggist with graphics and those in color on this forum.  I figure we should have more pontiled ones here too!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 12, 2012)

Mc donald & Levy were advertised as druggists in the California newspaper The daily Alta, but I know of no bottles by them that say druggist onna bottle that are pontiled. Just like Cures if it doesnt say Cure onna bottle or is one of which a paper label is known to exist, a lot of collectors wont put them in their collections. I also collect San Francisco Sacramento & Stockton bottles. Which is why I include this one, also it is one of the few bottles that actually say california onna bottle that is pontiled, there arent many as we are a relatively new state 1850 compared with alla your older ones back east........


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is an example of a bottle that some might consider to be a druggist though it is not embossed as such:

http://bottleden.com/norris.shtml

 However, we should be able to turn up many that are clearly marked "druggist".


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

This page shows many Baltimore pontiled druggist.

http://baltimorebottles.com/collection/pages/meds.htm

 I wonder what city has the most?  Offhand I would say Philadelphia.  What do you think?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

> This page shows many Baltimore pontiled druggist.
> 
> http://baltimorebottles.com/collection/pages/meds.htm


 
 that's Chris' site. He has some very rare balt meds.



> I wonder what city has the most?  Offhand I would say Philadelphia.  What do you think?


 
 I think New York has Philly beat by a long shot.  Philly is definately second though.

 Years ago I did a survey of 19th century meds and came up with ...

 Top Ten Cities for 19th Century medicines

 New York City            15%
 Philadelphia               12%
 Boston                       4.2%
 Baltimore                   3.9%
 Chicago                      2.8%
 Cincinnati                    2.6%
 San Francisco              2.3%
 Pittsburgh                   2.2%
 St Louis                      1.8%
 Providence RI             1.5%


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

I would agree with your list if you are considering all 19th century medicines.  However, for the pontiled druggist sub-category I mostly see ones from Philadelphia.  Still I would think it has to be between Philly, NY.  Chis did a great job with his site.  There are quite a few impressive Baltimore bottles.  I am glad St. Louis made your list.  I am surprised Chicago didnâ€™t rank higher.  It might be that being here in the Midwest I see more of their bottles.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 12, 2012)

I would love to dig a whole one of these

 (RARE OLD BLUE GLASS OPEN PONTIL MEDICINE BOTTLE T MORRIS PEROT &CO PHILADELPHIA)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170643617983?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

 or these

 (1850s John C Baker & Co DRUGGISTS 154N3rd Phila Aqua Pontil Med Bottle )
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250919992483?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

 or this one

 (Rare Unlisted Open Pontiled Memphis Tenn. Medicine Bottle-1850s)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Unlisted-Open-Pontiled-Memphis-Tenn-Medicine-Bottle-1850s-/250933747428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cd11ee4

 I wonder if all the good digs are gone?  Seems like a lot of broken stuff.  Well I guess there was this recently

 (Open Pontil T H Logan & Co. Wheeling, Va. Druggist Bottle)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230726768933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Alaska (Jan 12, 2012)

I think there is a bit of variance in that listing of cities.. I would think that during the pontil era Richmond va should make it onto the list. However during the whole 19th century those other cities should obviously score above it due to large population growth in the Midwest..

 I would like to see what pontiled med/sodas you have from va

 Tom


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

> I wonder if all the good digs are gone?


 
 no way, still tons of stuff out there to dig. Just a lot of the low hanging fruit has been picked.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2012)

> I think there is a bit of variance in that listing of cities.. I would think that during the pontil era Richmond va should make it onto the list. However during the whole 19th century those other cities should obviously score above it due to large population growth in the Midwest..
> 
> I would like to see what pontiled med/sodas you have from va


 
 it is what it is , a survey of 19th century meds. I'd love to see a pontil only one if someone want to take the time to do it.
 There were relatively few pontil VA medicines, its a pretty short list, tiny compared to most NE states.

 A southern state that really had a good bit of pontil meds was LA ,  because of New Orleans.
 That was due to 2 reasons. First, N.O. was a strangly cosmopolitan city stuck in the middle of the south , closer to NYC or Paris than a southern city. Second, about half the N.O. medicines seem to either be aphrodisiacs or VD treatements , that says a lot about the place.

 Louisville had a bunch but i'm not convinced that is the south.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

As far as Virginia I have a black glass pontiled Powhatan Bitters Jaymestowne....  Ok, maybe not.  

 Actually one of the coolest things I have done in my life was take a behind the scenes tour at the archeological dig going on at Jamestown.  They let me hold some freshly dug glass they believe was made on site at the first glass factory in America.  I also was able to see a lot of the glass in the store rooms.  I don't think they normally had visitor drool over glass so much.

 Being born in Virginia I would think I would be a magnet for Virginia bottle.  Apparently not.  Maybe living in the Midwest now has something to do with that.

 Here is my fist Virginia pontiled druggist.  It is a 3 9/16" OP *Adie & Gray // Druggist // // Richmond  * Unfortunately it is missing part of a corner.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

My other pontiled Virginia druggist I classify as a West Virginia bottle, as that is where Wheeling is today.  But I could see either state make a claim.  It is a 9 1/4" IP *Laughlins & / Bushfield / Druggist / Wheeling. VA * master ink with label.  Fortunately this one is mint.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is my* George Coster / Mobile*.  He was an early druggist.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Jimbo has a Coster & Coxe from Montgomery that is absolutely incredible. The first time I seen a pic of it I about fell outta my chair lol

 James, do you have many St. Louis pontiled meds?

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

bottlekid76 - I have 10 pontiled St. Louis druggists and 4 smooth based one.  For non-druggist I still have 6 or 7 medicines and a bunch of pontiled sodas.  I was taking pictures of the druggist last night and will be posting them over the next couple of days.  The pictures are not the best.  Once I get a photo box set up again I will take some better ones.  I also need to figure out how to post on here a little better.  I'll try two pictures with this post.  Here is a preview on the druggists...

 Ok, it didn't like two in one post...


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here are the rest of them...


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

I had to see the Coster and Coxe... ok I now have a new bottle for the top of my pontiled druggist wish list:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-195016/mpage-1/key-coxe/tm.htm#195181


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh nice! You have some great stuff there! I see an R&J Adams, a Pike & Kelloggs, a nice looking Leitch. 

 I'm looking to get R&J Adams bottles for my collection. In any color! If you ever come across a duplicate please let me know. I love the cylinder P&K too. Does yours have any iron remaining?

 I'd love to know a list of your particular St. Louis examples, as I am documenting them for a future project.

 I'm also a pontiled soda collector myself, especially St. Louis, as well as the early Patent sodas and mineral waters from all over.

 I know, that Coster & Coxe is amazing. Maybe Jimbo will see this thread and post some more pics of it so I can drool some more [8D]

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the buldge neck bottle in the back James?

 ~Tim


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 13, 2012)

I have 5 or 6 druggists from MA, but this one really has some character. Nice tubular pontil and great glass texture.
 It is a "E. TRULL DRUGGIST / WOBURN, MASS.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a nice biblical name... Abijah!
 Other side says "established in 1836"


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

> What is the buldge neck bottle in the back


 
 looks like a SAMUEL SIMES PHARMACIEN CHESTNUT ST. PHILA


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

I would love to have some extra  pontiled Adamâ€™s!  Theo has been after me for the one I have.  It is a slightly bluish teal shade he actually doesnâ€™t have  There are a few smooth based druggist pictured in the case.  Unfortunately the Pike & Kelloggs is one.  As I post each I will give dimensions etc.  I am still learning how to post on here so bare with me.  I also need to make a photo box.

Oh and yes  the buldged neck one is a Samuel Simes from Philly.  One of my favorite shaped early druggist.

Excellent druggists Earlyglass! Is the amber one pontiled?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 13, 2012)

Some beautiful glass there Mike! I love how you captured the whittle, very nice!

 Yeah James, I think everyone in St. Louis and the rest of Missouri is looking for the Adams! I have a friend who has a strong teal, and an emerald green example as well as two aquas. Theo has a great run of them too, one of the best actually. 

 I'm not sure if you're aware or not, but there is an aqua rectangled open pontiled R&J Adams druggist bottle known, only one that I know of tho. I believe it's around 4-5 inches tall. 

 Thanks again for any info on your St. Louis examples that you can provide.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> I would love to learn more about any druggist from Indiana, Michigan, Wisconsin, Florida or Mississippi.


 You and me both!Ive often wondered if there were any pontiled druggists from Mississippi.Do you have any Mississippi druggists?If so id love to know what they are and if youd ever like to sell an please let me know.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I saw a pontiled Mississippi druggist for sale a few years back.  I'll have to see if I still have a record of it.  It might have just been a medicine (also extremely rare).  I was trying to collect southern pontiled medicines but never saw many!  And those I did see I could not afford.  That's when I decided to focus on druggists as I was always seeing those.  I have about 10 non pontiled Mississippi druggists but no duplicates.  However, I am starting to inventory all my druggists (300+) and may part with some that are not in color or with a graphic.  Someday I plan to write a book on druggist bottles.  Well up to the point someone else writes oneâ€¦


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a nice Southern druggist available for sale...
http://www.bottleshow.com/(S(vzijyzica3pfa0v13z1wbm24))/showitem.aspx?guid=0a52029e07d9494783325eee7b61b284

 Great open pontil Mobile Alabama druggist!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Drs Mcdonald & Levy Liquid extract of Manzanita Sacramento city California, all onna  flat oval shaped bottle smaller than a Jake witha cool small blowpipe pontil.......


 
 Let's not forget Rowler's Rheumatism Medicine/Prepared By Dr. J.R. Boyce/Sacramento. 8", embossed vertically and comes in aquas to green and OP, IP and SB. I have dug three, all OP.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, I love the Tucker from Mobile!!  Now I just need to sell 70 of my comon druggists...  Hm, maybe that will be a goal for me to start selling again.  I assume this is the same Tucker that later had the SARRACENIA LIFE BITTERS?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

ask for the forum discount[]


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 13, 2012)

There is ALWAYS a forum discount!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

That must be good for half off, right? []


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish I could... it is good for 15% off. 
 Tough bottle to find!


----------



## carobran (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> I think I saw a pontiled Mississippi druggist for sale a few years back.  I'll have to see if I still have a record of it.  It might have just been a medicine (also extremely rare).  I was trying to collect southern pontiled medicines but never saw many!  And those I did see I could not afford.  That's when I decided to focus on druggists as I was always seeing those.  I have about 10 non pontiled Mississippi druggists but no duplicates.  However, I am starting to inventory all my druggists (300+) and may part with some that are not in color or with a graphic.  Someday I plan to write a book on druggist bottles.  Well up to the point someone else writes oneâ€¦


 Ill PM you my email so you can get in touch with me if youd like to sell any MS druggists.Id like to know where they're from if you remember,Are any of them from Kosciusko,Ms?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've heard there's a pontiled med/druggist from Bloomfield, NJ. Anyone ever heard of it? I would kill for one. I'm not even kidding, I'm pretty good with a shovel, and I have plenty of places to dispose of the corpse.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

My only NJ pontiled druggist is a Roswell Vanbuskirk from Newark.  I'll post that one when I get home.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

> I've heard there's a pontiled med/druggist from Bloomfield, NJ. Anyone ever heard of it? I would kill for one.


 

 I have not heard of it ...and I would not tell you if I had one lest you shalt kill me for it[]


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 13, 2012)

Not a druggist, but one heckuva bottle from Texas:

 "Prices Patent Texas  Tonic - Republic of Texas"






 Technically, Texas was a separate country at the time so I dunno if you would count it even if it was a druggist. One on eBay sold for 10,000 a year or so ago. Not a surprise, as the bottle is uber rare and loaded with history. Probably my #1 pontil were I intent on collecting them.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Quite an impressive bottle...and Texas size too by the look of it!


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is my *Roswell Vanbuskirk / Druggist / Newark N. J.*  It is 6 1/2" and OP.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a 10" OP *Rushton Clark & Co // Chemists //  //  New York*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a 7 1/8" IP *WJM Gordon // Pharmaceutist / Cincinnati O.*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a 5 3/16" IP *Sutcliffe / McAllister / & Co // Drugggist //  //  Louisville*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is a 6 3/4" IP T. E. Jenkins & Co / Chemists / Louisville, KY.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlekid76
> Jimbo has a Coster & Coxe from Montgomery that is absolutely incredible. The first time I seen a pic of it I about fell outta my chair lol


 


> ORIGINAL:  DruggistBottles
> I had to see the Coster and Coxe... ok I now have a new bottle for the top of my pontiled druggist wish list:


 
 Y'all are way too kind.  I remember the first time I saw one in a friend's collection when I was a young man, and how profoundly it affected me.  I went home and drew a picture of it (didn't have a camera back then).  Didn't figure I'd ever get a chance at one since my buddy will probably be buried with his.  But years later another guy gives me a call and a chance to get this one.  He had this funky (and inaccurate) way of describing the top on this thing that almost made me pass on it.  He even took it to the Cherry Hill National and had a good offer on it but didn't take it.  Drove it back down to Georgia and gave me a call wondering if I wanted to meet him in Macon to take a look at it.  I did, and I almost fell out when I saw it, and even though I bought it, still kick myself for letting it travel across the country where I might've easily lost out on it.

 Now I realize this is just my opinion, but the top druggist and possibly the best colored pontilled medicine in the nation, would have to be the amber, OP, dip mold cylinder with an applied seal embossed "G. Harral / Druggist / Savannah, Ga."  I really need to get a picture of that thing.  Late 1780s and mint as can be.  Lord have mercy, that thing will knot your stomach, and tighten your chest something terrible.

 I don't have my camera right now, but I'll try to take some decent pictures of the C&C.  This is a great thread and I look forward to seeing what's out there.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 13, 2012)

> "Prices Patent Texas Tonic - Republic of Texas"


 
 I consider that a New Orleans bottle even though it has the word Texas on it.


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 13, 2012)

I really like the Teal Alex Leitch. Do you do any digging? I am in your area.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok the Harral may end up being my Holy Grail druggist I will look the rest of my life for!  I love black glass but in 20 years of collecting I only have a Hostetters.  I either need to start digging in another part of the country or win the lottery.  And with the rarity of some of these bottles, even that may not be enough.  It's good to know they exist though.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 13, 2012)

Applied lips - I use to dig in the St. Louis area but do not do it as much as I woudl like now.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I suppose I would let you live if you handed the bottle over in a prompt manner... []

 I heard about it from the preeminent local digger, "deep digger" on the forum. If anyone's dug one, it's him! I think, though, he said only dug one broken one. I'm trying to get behind some 1700's houses in Bloomfield, so maybe I'll find one...


----------



## Alaska (Jan 14, 2012)

There were relatively few pontil VA medicines, its a pretty short list

 Matt, how many are you aware of ?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 14, 2012)

What pontilled Illinois druggists do you have? Would love to see any from the Metro area. Thanks


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 14, 2012)

I think Chosi has a few on his site...
 http://www.chosi.org/drugstore/index.html

 a few OP would be ..

 FISHER & WINSTON DRUGGISTS RICHMOND, VA
 Dove & Co
 P. JOHNSTON & BRO RICHMOND Va
 PURCELL, LADD & CO. DRUGGISTS RICHMOND VA
 ADIE & GRAY DRUGGISTS RICHMOND VA
 E. Baker's Premium Bitters Richmond VA.
 LITTLE'S WHITE OIL SCOTTSVILLE, VA
 T.H. LOGAN & CO  DRUGGISTS  WHEELING, VA
 REED & KRAFT DRUGGISTS WHEELING, VA
 Rob L. Bernard Cholera Medicine  Norfolk VA
 BRENTLINGER & ARMSTRONG  WHEELING  VA

 I'm sure I missed some but like I said its a pretty short list.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 14, 2012)

Two common Pittsburg pontiled druggists:

 4 5/8" OP *R. E. Sellers // Druggist // Pittsburg*

 4 6/8" OP *R. E. Sellers // Druggist // Pittsburg*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 14, 2012)

My collection of Philadelphia pontiled druggists:

 5" OP  *Russell & Schott / Druggists // Phila  // // * (peened out woording)

 5 3/8" OP *F. Brown / Druggist / Cor Chest & 5th / Philada*

 5 5/16" OP *Thompson & Crawford // Druggists  // // Philada*

 5 3/4" OP *Peter T Wright & Co / Philada // Wholesale // // Druggists*

 4 3/4" OP* I. L. & B. I. Ritter / 164 North 20 S / Philada // Wholesale // // Druggists*

 8 3/4" OP* Samuel Simes / Pharmacien / Chestnut S Phila*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the Simes by itself


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 14, 2012)

Here is the Thompson and Crawford. And to see my questions about its color go here


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 14, 2012)

For Rhode Island Providence has some.  (As far as druggists go).  There are pontiled bottles from Newport, Westerly, and Woonsocket as well.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are my Alex Leitch pontiled druggist from St. Louis.  Well the small one is re-fired or smooth base.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

8 1/8"  OP * Alex Leitch / Apothecary / Corner 4th & Olive Sts / Saint Louis*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

6 3/4"  IP * Alex Leitch / Apothecary / St . Louis*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

5 3/4" OP   *A. Leitch & Co / Apothecary / St. Louis*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

3 1/2"  Hinge Mold   *A. Leitch & Co / Apothecaries / St. Louis*

 (not re-fired as I was thinking earlier... that was a different bottle)


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

And I found one more that missed the earlier photo...

 5 1/2"  Smooth Base   *Alex Leitch / St. Louis Mo*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are my McGuire's from St. Louis.  Unfortunatly, only the end two are pontiled.  The others are smooth or hinge mold so just missed the cut.  There are cobalt pontiled McGuires too.  One is similar to mine, another is a big cylinder.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

5 3/4"  OP  *Maguire / Druggist / St. Louis Mo*

 5 1/2"  OP  *Maguire / Druggist / St. Louis Mo*


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is the only one that I am aware of from New Hampshire...there are some that say "Genuine Preparations" or "Chemist" from New Hampshire, but only one that I am aware of that says "Apothecary" or "Druggist"

 C.S.P. Sanderson/Apothecary/Pittsfield, N.H.

 Only one of these I have ever seen!


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice bottle Brandon! I have never seen that one before.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 15, 2012)

Excellent bottle!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Some nice St. Louis stuff! Thanks for showing them! I love the assortment of Leitch's you have, and that's a great run of Maguires. Keep me in mind on any dupes you may come across []

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you.  But I am not done yet... just slow posting [].  I will be listing some early non druggist bottles on ebay soon.  An iron pontiled M'Leans Strengthening Cordial, an aqua hinge mold M'Leans and a beautiful green hinge mold M'Leans.  I'll post something on this forum ones I have those listed.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, here is a 7 7/8" OP *John. H. Barnard // Druggist // // St. Louis , Mo*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is an 7 1/2" GP * John. H. Barnard // Druggist // // St. Louis*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is an 7 9/16" IP * J. S. Merrell / Druggist / St. Louis Mo.*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

And a similar  7 3/4" IP  *J. S. Merrell / Druggist / St. Louis Mo *


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

And my favorite Druggist in my collection...

 7 1/2" IP   R. & J. Adams / Druggists / St. Louis // Superior / Mineral / Waters


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Its back side...


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 16, 2012)

Definitely some tough ones to come by James. You have a nice collection of some great St. Louis meds there. That tealish colored Leitch is really sharp, I haven't seen one in that color. The Maguire's are all nice. The cobalt ones are pretty amazing, smooth based or pontiled. A friend of mine has the pontiled one and it's really sharp for sure. The Merrells are nice looking bottles, and some of the Barnards i've seen have great looking pontils. 

 The R&J Adams is just torture! [] They just don't show up for sale. The known colors of them are aqua, teal, emerald green, forest green, and cobalt from what I believe is known. There's a few in-between shades of aqua from a very light to a deep strong aqua, that borders a light teal. I've seen them all, but haven't had an opportunity to buy one yet. Most of the St. Louis collectors just won't let 'em go, and I can't blame them! We've been fortunate enough to capture all the colors for our upcoming Missouri soda book.

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 16, 2012)

Unfortunatly, my Adams does have a flaw in the lip.  It must have had a chip that someone smoothed out.   But it is a good thing, as I paid only $15 for it about 15 years ago [8D].  No way I could afford to buy one otherwise.  And I have been offered quite a bit as it is.  But, as my favorite, it is here to stay.  But who knows.  I have gone from collecting Coca Cola, to Inks, to Cures, to Pontiled Sodas, to Southern Bottles to Druggists.  Maybe I will change again.  Then again I have always collected druggist as I knew I could always dig some or find them at shows.  Good luck tracking down those good St. Louis bottles for your collection.


----------



## midway49 (Jan 17, 2012)

Maysville, Ky has two different pontiled bottles from Seaton & Sharpe.  The op version is embossed "S&S Maysville, Ky".  The ip bottle is embossed "Seaton & Sharpe, Maysville, Ky", but I don't think it's embossed "Druggists".  However I have a copy of an 1844 receipt from Seaton & Sharpe as "Importers and Dealers in Drugs, Medicines, Paints, Oils, Dye-stuffs, Glassware, &&".
    Sorry no pics, but I thought Jimbo might have the OP bottle we dug.  I think there are only 2 of the op, and one of the ip.  We dug the ip also and it stayed in Maysville.
    There is a paper label OP bottle from Georgetown, Ky.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information!

It can be hard to draw a line between having â€œdruggistâ€ embossed or not.  It is simpler to me to just consider those that are.  The same grouping is probably done by the Bitters collector.  Collect ones embossed â€œBittersâ€, but possibly getting some that may have other embossing but the label saying Bitters.  There are some states that may not have any pontiled era â€œdruggistâ€ embossed bottles.  Arkansas, Iowa, Illinois and Indiana appear that way.  Some other Western edge states from that time period may also not have one.  For these states a drug store collector may have to collect ones without â€œdruggistâ€.   That, or stick to newer bottles clearly marked â€œdruggistâ€.  I have bottles from Illinois, Louisiana and Alabama that were from druggists, and the bottleâ€™s shape is appropriate, they just are not marked as such.

The other issue is what was in the bottle.  Was it a medicine or a prescription filled out and put in a generic â€œdruggistâ€ bottle?  To some this may sound the sameâ€¦hey it is medicine in both.  But would a Bitters collector think of their bottles as just a medicine, not likely.  Still I am sure many locally produced â€œpatent medicinesâ€ were put in generic druggist bottles.  And just because a bottle is clearly a medicine, but not marked druggist, should I not collect it?  I have a beautiful â€œJ. B. Wheatley's compound syrup 
Dallasburgh KYâ€ that would fit that category.

Ok, maybe I ponder these things too much.  My first digging partner once collected aqua Ball fruit jars based on the mold number on the bottom.  I thought he was nuts as they all looked the same to me.  How picky are some of you in what you collect?  Being this is a pontil threadâ€¦ do you collect any pontils?  Only ones specific to certain areas?  Only a certain type, like soda?  Maybe a combination of the two?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  midway49
> 
> Â Â  Maysville, Ky has two different pontiled bottles from Seaton & Sharpe.Â  The op version is embossed "S&S Maysville, Ky".Â  The ip bottle is embossed "Seaton & Sharpe, Maysville, Ky", but I don't think it's embossed "Druggists".Â  However I have a copy of an 1844 receipt from Seaton & Sharpe as "Importers and Dealers in Drugs, Medicines, Paints, Oils, Dye-stuffs, Glassware, &&".
> Â  Sorry no pics, but I thought Jimbo might have the OP bottle we dug.Â  I think there are only 2 of the op, and one of the ip.Â  We dug the ip also and it stayed in Maysville.


 
 I'll see if I can't take a decent picture of it over the next couple of days.  And I still want a good copy of that receipt.  Somebody wrote on mine before I got it.[]


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are the pictures of the Coster & Coxe that I promised.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2012)

.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2012)

.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 17, 2012)

Great bottle Jimbo!  I always like to see what exists.  Hopefully another one will turn up.  I was glad to see I was wrong in a statement I made earlier.  Iowa had at least one embossed druggist.  There was a *MOORE & HOOPER / DRUGGISTS / KEOKUK. IOWA * bottle.  Now I need to find out if others exist from some of the other states.


----------



## dogtx (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey Whats the one from VA that you have?
  Or where from Va is it from?


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 18, 2012)

> Ok, maybe I ponder these things too much.  My first digging partner once collected aqua Ball fruit jars based on the mold number on the bottom.  I thought he was nuts as they all looked the same to me.  How picky are some of you in what you collect?  Being this is a pontil threadâ€¦ do you collect any pontils?  Only ones specific to certain areas?  Only a certain type, like soda?  Maybe a combination of the two?


 
 Well that's an important question as I collect everything pontiled from Baltimore except historical flasks and I always look for mold variations I don't have no matter how small each is a different bottle. I have bought duplicates of pontiled meds that I thought were condition upgrades and got them home and when I compared them to my example realized that the embossing was a different size or font representing a completely different mold. Take the picture below of the Peter Babb pontiled sodas. From left to right they are as follows.

 P.BABB / BALTo custom mold in a pony shape
 P.BABB, / BALT.o custom mold in a soda shape this one has a comma after BABB
 P.BABB / BALT.o rectangular slug plate in a soda shape
 P.BABB / BALTo custom mold in a porter shape
 P.BABB, - BALT.o custom mold in a lager shape
 P.BABB / BALTo rectangular slug plate in a porter shape
 P.BABB / BALTo rectangular slug plate taller skinny soda shape and no period between BALT and o
 P.BABB / BALT.o custom mold in a soda shape, this one has smaller embossing and lacks the comma after BABB

 Some people might view this as taking it to an extreme, but to me each is a very different bottle and chronicles how his bottles developed over his time in business.

 Chris


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Dogtx* - My Virginia bottles are shown on the second page of this thread.  One is Richmond the other Wheeling.

*Baltbottles* - I am the same way.  I like to collect all variations.  I find it interesting when placing similar bottles next to each other.  It brings out color and embossing differences.  I also like to have sets of bottles.  For example different sizes of druggists.  I have 8 different sizes of Becker's druggist bottles from Freeburg IL and 8 for the Barclay druggist from Cairo IL.  I also like to have different colors of the same mold.


----------



## texasdigger (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is a New Orleans bottle for sure, but still it is my top dream bottle other than the amber pontiled Roberton's tonic stomach bitter Austin, Texas.  I have seen a tooth medicine embossed with druggist from Galveston Texas that was so early you would swear it is pontiled, but alas it is hinge mold.  If it was the druggists second order of that bottle I know the first order was pontiled.

 Great bottles, great discussion, and that amber Alabama bottle is truly the prettiest druggist I have ever seen.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  texasdigger
> 
> Great bottles, great discussion, and that amber Alabama bottle is truly the prettiest druggist I have ever seen.


 
 Mighty kind words, and greatly appreciated.  I mentioned being put off by the seller's (inaccurate) description of the top, but once I saw it, I was floored.  I've never seen this type of manufacturer's defect before.  The top was mashed over after flaring, opened back up with two insertions of an iron rod, and sent on to the lehr.  Glad they didn't have the strict quality control that they have nowadays.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2012)

Another angle.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 19, 2012)

That bottle is just killer Jimbo!

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  appliedlips
> 
> What pontilled Illinois druggists do you have? Would love to see any from the Metro area. Thanks


 
 Illinois has few pontiled bottles with the words "druggist" embossed on the glass.  I am hopeful more will turn up.   I had always assumed there were more.  However, when the "Bottled in Illinois" book came out last year I only saw one (I still need to go through all 792 pgs).  This is an exhaustive survey of Illinois bottles from 1840 - 1880.  It is a great reference book.  There are pontiled bottles from druggists - just not ones clearly marked as such.  A few years back when I made up my mind to primarily collect ones marked "druggist".  I let go a very rare druggist from Springfield - OP *R. W. DILLER // SPRINGFIELD, IL // TURNER'S // LOTION*.  If I knew then how rare ones marked druggist were I would have kept it.  

 Right now the pontiled bottles I have related to Illinois druggist are the following (all open pontil):

*A & M LINDSAY // LINIMENT * (Springfield 1840's)
*W.B  FARRELLS / ARABIAGN / LINIMENT* (Chicago)
*H. G. FARRELLS / ARABIAN / LINIMENT / PEORIA*
*H.G.  FARRELL // PEORIA ILL * (1840s)

 The only druggist I saw in the book on Illinois bottles is:
*R & J. HOCKENHULL // DRUGGIST // JACKSONVILLE // ILLS.*  5 3/8" Aqua OP

 I have no whole medicines from the Metro area (St. Clair county Illinois near St. Louis).  However, I do have a broken pontiled Indian Balm from my hometown.  I also have some pieces to a hinge mold medicine from Belleville.  I will post that in a new thread I am going to start this weekend on Heart Breakers.   Attached is a picture of most of my Farrell bottles.


----------



## earlyglass (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are 4 pretty rare colored pontilled apothecary or medicine bottles from Worcester, MA (embossed). 

 (left to right)
 Phelp's Arcanum
 William Coe
 Hill Apothecary (small size)
 Hill Apothecary (large size)

 The Coe is very rare, but one is coming up in a Heckler sale (March). 
 The small size Hill is unique as far as I know. 
 The large size Hill is ext. rare.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 21, 2012)

You know I be jonesing for that lil' Hill!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 21, 2012)

I remember seeing a post from before when you showed those and thought Wow! Incredible bottles for sure there Mike!

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 21, 2012)

Amazing bottles earlyglass!  Excellent color.  The only older druggist I have form MA are common ones:

 5 1/8" OP  *APOTHECARIES / HALL / BOSTON // NATHAN JARVIS / ORIS / TOOTH - WASH*

 8 1/4" Hinge *B.O. & G.C. WILSON / BOTANIC DRUGGISTS / BOSTON*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are my early Louisiana druggists.  None of them are marked "druggist".  Included in the picture is also a pontiled French druggist that was dug in New Orleans.  It is marked "Pharmacie".  Seems a long way to go to get a prescription filled...

 5 5/8" OP  *PHARMACIE / PISCART / A ROUBAIX*
 5 3/8" OP * E. E. MOUGIN. / NEW ORLEANS*
 6 5/8" IP  *F. P. DUCONGE / NEW ORLEANS .*
 5 7/8" OP  *O. O. WOODMAN // // NEW ORLEANS*

 I think that is it for my pontiled druggist.  I'll have to double check if I missed a state.  I am looking forward to seeing some more excellent examples from around the country.


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a couple Davis and Millers From Baltimore The Blue one is iron pontiled and one of two known. The aqua one is open pontiled and is the only one known.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

Used to have one of the cornflower IP examples and I sure do miss it.  Nice ones as usual, Chris!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's another one to keep things going.  This one fell out of an attic during work on a house on College St. in Macon sometime in the early 80s, and far as I know remains unique.  Edward Linser Strohecker also served as mayor of Macon in the early 1850s.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

1856 invoice.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

1860 newspaper ad.  Note that the ad says his business was established in 1825.  Ought to be more bottles out there.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 22, 2012)

I really like that one Jimbo, and the documentation is super! Man, you have some great meds...

 ~Tim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 22, 2012)

Outstanding  And it is great to have the documents too.  I like that is has "drugs and medicines" embossed  I have seen the phrase in ads but not on an actual bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  midway49
> 
> The ip bottle is embossed "Seaton & Sharpe, Maysville, Ky"...  We dug the ip also and it stayed in Maysville.


 
 We'd love to see pictures of this one if you can swing it.

 Here's a couple of pictures of the S. & S.  I like the periods on the wrong side of the letters and the way the ampersand looks like it's about to fall over backwards.  This is gonna do it for me, but it's been a great thread!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 22, 2012)

I think Philly should beat New York on Pontiled druggists.  I have over 190 listed pontiled druggists bottles and over 275 pontiled medicines listed.  Philly was a center of Pharmacy in the 1800s.  Almost as many  medicine type bottles as there are sode and beer bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2012)

Dadgum!  That should keep this thread going for a long time!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 23, 2012)

> Here's another one to keep things going. This one fell out of an attic during work on a house on College St. in Macon sometime in the early 80s, and far as I know remains unique. Edward Linser Strohecker also served as mayor of Macon in the early 1850s.


 
 how tall is that bottle? thanks.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 23, 2012)

> I have over 190 listed pontiled druggists bottles and over 275 pontiled medicines listed


 
 have you published this list or just your personal notes?


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 23, 2012)

Along those linesâ€¦ what books or other publications have listings for pontiled medicines and druggists?  I know Jim Holst has something.  Anyone know his latest version?  I think I have 3rd addition from back in the 90s.  I plan to so a separate thread on bottles books (if there is not already one).  I was curious how many states and cities have a book out [I have ones for Illinois, Iowa, Ohio, Kansas, Washington D.C. Hawaii, and I think a few others.]


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 23, 2012)

The list of Philly pontiled meds and druggists is private right now.  It has three owners with a lot of invested time in it.  The info is slated for a book on pontiled Philadelphia bottles.  Research continues, but too many pontiled Philly bottles keep coming up.


----------



## doublecollar (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember there being a pontiled bitters from San Antonio, Texas listed in Bill Ham's _Bitters Bottles _ book.

 I've spent countless hours trying to uncover unknown Virginia pontiled medicines (excluding those from modern day West Virginia), and researching the ones I know to exist.  I will not share specifics, as I am also working on a publication, but I can tell you that there are at least 43 pontiled medicines, including druggists, from the state of Virginia.  Many are known from just a single example.  The search continues.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck to all of you doing research.  Let us know when you publish!  I know how much work can go into such efforts.  I have helped do some research for others.  Aside from collecting bottles I collect books on bottles too.  One day I will do my own publication.  I have a few topics in mind.  In the mean time I appreciate all the information people have been sharing on this post.  I know I will never end up with many of those shown, but it is still good to know what might be out there.  As long as I know that one pontiled druggist exist for a state I will keep it on my wish list.  And I think others are enjoying seeing some beautiful bottles that we normally would not be able to see.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 7.5"


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 23, 2012)

There are 119 different pontiled medicines from Baltimore but only 31 are embossed with druggists, pharmacist, or chemist. Most of those being Davis and Millers.

 Chris


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jan 23, 2012)

> There actually is at least one pontil medicine from Wis. An UNCLE SAMS COUGH SYRUP from OCONOMOWOC, WIS. ...jeez what a town name.. Not a druggist though.


 
 As far as Wisconsin goes, not too many pontils. A few early mineral waters (from Madison, Milwaukee, Whitewater) several bitters (from Milwaukee. Madison and Lacrosse) and only one druggist - and its a paper label at that. Its labelled F. Dohmen , Milwaukee.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a paper label only medicine "Uncle Sam's Anglewood and Wormwood Oil Liniment".  It was made by the Standard Medicine Co Minneapolis MN.  It is on an olive green bottle with a kick up.  Not pontiled but it looks early.  It was found in the wall of a building in Colorado that dated to the 1860s or 1870s.  I wonder if it is related to the Wisconsin medicine.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking at the Rhode Island bottle book online 

 http://www.littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottlebook/abofri.html

 I see the following two pontiled druggists:


*CHAPIN & THURBER / APOTHECARIES / NO. 31 MARKET St. / PROVIDENCE* 

 oval, open pontil, aqua 4-3/8", 7-1/8", 7-1/2" 

*A. MORSE / DRUGGIST / PROV. R.I. * 

 rectangular with large beveled corners, iron pontil, aqua, 9-1/2"


----------



## midway49 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jimbo,

   Pic of IP Seaton & Sharpe, Maysville, KY.


----------



## midway49 (Jan 25, 2012)

pic


----------



## midway49 (Jan 25, 2012)

-


----------



## midway49 (Jan 25, 2012)

-


----------



## sandchip (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, that's a nice.  Looks like they used the same lipping tool on both bottles.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 25, 2012)

York, Pa has at least two open pontiled meds, with Druggist and York, Pa on them.  One is C.A. Morris and the other is shown here in three different sizes and lip finish, E. T. Miller.

 As mentioned already in the other thread York has a good book entitled Bottles & Jugs with a York Pennsylvania perspective.  It has lots of history behind the bottles and a couple addendums? have been published.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 25, 2012)

John C. Baker & Co. from Philly


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 26, 2012)

Just had to say what a nice bottle that is Cliff. I don't beleve I,ve seen that one before ,I did see some pics of Jim's OP SS which is another nice bottle.Wanted to ask to if there was a op Wood,s Druggist from Maysville to.Also were would you guess those to be produced.I,ve read there were some bottle producers in Maysville early but have never seen any bottle that were truly known to have been produced by them.
  Agian thanks for the show.
    Bill


----------



## midway49 (Jan 26, 2012)

Accounts suggest a glass works in Maysville about ca 1818, but no glass has been attributed to them.   Seaton & Sharpe are the only known pontiled Maysville druggists.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 29, 2012)

*Iowa*

 According to "The Antique Bottles or Iowa 1846 - 1915" the is a pontiled druggist from Keokuk.

 Open pontil, oval drug store, aqua

*MOORE & HOOPER / DRUGGISTS / KEOKUK. IOWA*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Jan 30, 2012)

*Rhode Island: *
According to the bottle book on Rhode Island (http://littlerhodybottleclub.org/bottlebook/abofri.html) there are two pontiled druggists from the state.

*RI-0167  CHAPIN & THURBER / APOTHECARIES / NO. 31 MARKET St. / PROVIDENCE* 
 oval 
 open pontil 
 aqua 
 4-3/8", 7-1/8", 7-1/2" 
*photo*

*RI-0477  A. MORSE / DRUGGIST / PROV. R.I.* 
 rectangular with large bevelled corners 
 iron pontil 
 aqua 
 9-1/2" 
*photo*


----------



## DruggistBottles (Feb 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: DruggistBottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, it took me a bit longer than I thought to find the pieces to my Metro East (St. Clair Co. IL - Across from St. Louis) medicines. I have posted them on a great thread about Heartbreakers. I have also posted many other bottles to that thread. Not for the faint of heart...


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Plumbata
> 
> Not a druggist, but one heckuva bottle from Texas:
> 
> ...


 
I did a little research on the Texas Tonic. In the process I learned about some early pontiled era druggists


----------

